# LaCimbali M31 Dosatron pressure fault



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi all,

sorry in advance if there is such a thread already made.

So, getting to the point. My M31 started to mess arround, sometime when I start making espresso after pressing the button the pressure doesnt go up it just sits at 4bar and thats all. I am ready to blame water pump, but maybe there is posibility of any other fault as there is no sound whatsoever of either motor working or water pump. If i stop and start over pressure come up to 9bar the way i have set up. The pressure issue comes up just once or twice a day... it has been like it for a week or so. I am looking to solve the problem ASAP, but donno what to start from. Thanks for help in advance and sorry for poor english.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you can't hear, or feel, the pump running then the pumphead is sticking. Time for a new pumphead....

When the old head is removed, the motor shaft should spin quite easily & smoothly, indicating that it is OK.

From memory, M31s pumps are easy to access for repairs....


----------



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

Should i replace whole water pump? Just for sake of peace of mind? Regarding motor, i dont hear it either, not event trying to spin. There should be some noise coming from motor? Or it doesnt spin if pumphead is stuck?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Pump unit = motor + pumphead (the brass lump on the end of the motor).

Unlikely to be the motor - will be the pumphead sticking. When the head is removed, its shaft will be too stiff to turn by hand.

Motor does not turn if head is sticking.

PS Problem may be due to a faulty starter capacitor (it usually sits on top of the motor): Try a new capacitor of the same specification- they're cheap & easy to fit.

Consider getting a local espresso engineer to do this repair job !


----------



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

I am in Lithuania and it is not as easy as it looks to get local espresso engineer. Also i want to learn stuff myself, maybe it is not right item to train on... since it is not home espresso machine. And there is no place for mistakes yet i am eager to learn hard way


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Commercial espresso machines are easier to work in than domestic machines - more space inside....

Starter capacitors are standard industrial items - a commercial electrical supply store should have them....or use Ebay...


----------



## Povilas (Sep 6, 2016)

I ment that i need to serve coffee to customers on that same epsresso, so i dont have space to make mistakes, just not to leave customers without coffee. Thank You for all info hopefully i will be able to fix it.


----------

